# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Leanora Christina

## giorgos_249

*Ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά το νεογέννητο austalάκι.........*

*Στη φώτο ο γερανός του τοποθετεί την όμορφη γέφυρά του:
**http://www.ferrypubs.co.uk/news_scandinavia.asp*

----------

